# Smallest spider so far



## dmanning11

This 2mm long baby jumping spider was shot with a depth of field less than 1mm.
Most challenging.:meh:

Just as a reference he would easily fit inside your standard windows mouse cursor.


----------



## orionmystery

Nice shot! 1mm is quite small! Quite similar to one genus that we have here in Malaysia too.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Dang small. Seems like it almost would have been easier with the Canon 65mm MP-E... unless that's what you were using?


----------



## dmanning11

I was using all my extension tubes stacked and a 50mm prime lense, distance was as close as the lens would physically allow.
And I also had to crop the photo by 60%. I'm surprised it was as sharp as it was.


----------



## JKVR6M69

Very impressive!


----------



## kathyt

Wow. Thats a sharp sucker. Good shot.


----------



## theonlysteviet

Interesting that it only has 6 legs to start off with, 

Nice shot though.


----------



## dmanning11

LOL it has 8 legs, but it's holding it's 2 strong front ones up in the air ready for attack.


----------

